# Solid Gold Wolf Cub LBP Food???



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone feed their dog Solid Gold Wolf Cub for LBP? I am trying to find a food that is good quality and does not contain chicken. Tess has dry skin and chicken can be drying in some dogs, so I've been told, so I purchased a small bag of Sold Gold Wolf Cub, which contains bison and fish meal in hopes that this will work a little better for her. I am currently feeding her Innova.

Another thing, for a 4 month old puppy, Tess sure has huge stools, in fact, her stools are about the same size as my last 98lb chocolate Labs stools were at age 13!

I have been training her using cheese (also drying) and some Natural Balance Duck and Potato rolls, cut up in very small pieces. Her trainer wants me to start training her with beef stew meat, which she absolutely loves.

I would love to put her on either Arcana or Orijen but I think it might be a little pricey for me.

Any thoughts on the Solid Gold?


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I like it and Ava my dog did well on it. I did switch over to Orijen because I wanted a fish base kibble. But from 9 weeks till six months, it seemed to be a good solid kibble for Ava.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you, were Ava's stools firm? I know it's a silly question, but that has been an issue I've been having for a while now, sometimes they're firm and sometimes they're loose, it's crazy. Also, the amount floors me for a 40 lb puppy, where is it all coming from, I feed her the suggested amounts listed on the bag, 2 cups in the am and 2 cups in the pm.

Do you like Orijen? I hear wonderful things about it, with exception to a bit of gas, it sounds great, only very pricey.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We used it for a while and had no issues with it. It was one of the few dry foods that did not give loose stool. We are now on a more raw diet for health issues, but overall I've been pleased with the Solid Gold brand. As for orijen, try and do a search on this website, it seems some people found it too rich for their dogs.


----------

